# Help Please--Christmas Mountain Village on Hold



## jojotravel (Nov 18, 2005)

Hello fellow Tuggers!

Two summers ago my family and I spent a wonderful week at the Timbers.  This coming Memorial Day we are thinking of heading back that way.  We'd like to check out House on the Rock and are thinking this will get us _somewhat_ close??

Anyway, I have at Christmas mountain Unit 17A/B on hold.  The RCI guide said it was a 2BR (1 queen bed, 2 twin beds), 2 bath, W/D, 1100 square feet unit.  From my recollections, I thought the cabins (or is this a cottage?) didn't have washer/dryer.....and were small (650 sq ft).

Is anyone familiar with this 17A/B unit?  Any recommendations?  I have until 6:00 p.m. Saturday to reserve/cancel.  Thank you to all for any insight you are able to share.


----------



## Tom52 (Nov 18, 2005)

Some CMV cottages are about 650 sq. ft. 2 beds and one bath, with a very few 2 bath units.  None to my knowledge have w/d.

Oak Timbers units are 2 bed/2bath with w/d but only about 800 sq. ft.  

Looking at the CMV resort layout the only units 17A/B is the Villa units which I have heard are about 1100 sq. ft. with w/d, so I wonder if a Villa unit is what you have on hold.  If it is villa 17A/B it is right on the gold course so it should be very nice.  I have villa 42 reserved next July 4.

If there is indeed another unit 17A/B other than the Villa I am sure the CMV experts will let us know.  By the way, I thought the villa units had a king size bed with a jacuzzi tub.


----------



## wauhob3 (Nov 18, 2005)

Yes that is a Villa. It also has a screened in porch with a jennaire gas grill on it which is especially nice to have in the summer. Although you are going early so mosquitos shouldn't be a problem. The master bedroom is large with a two person jacuzzi and a fireplace. The washer and dryer are in a closet in the master bedroom. The shower is right in the bedroom to which is a little weird. The only enclosed area upstairs is the toliet itself. The downstairs area is a little tight for six but manageable especially in the summer when you use the screened in room too. The living room has a fireplace too. Both are woodburning. I like the villas the best for the units and location out of the units I have seen. There is a big difference between units at CMV.


----------



## wauhob3 (Nov 18, 2005)

Tom villas do have a double jacuzzi tub but despite the master bedroom being huge they only put in a queen size bed.


----------



## brucecz (Nov 19, 2005)

Tom, JoAnn had a Deluxe Timbers. I think it was unit 814-2 or 815-2 or 816-2.

I think we were in a Villa 17AB or in a Villa Close to it when JoAnn was there.

According to my info sheet you appear to be correct that none of the Cottages have washer and dryers.

My son and his Children will be in Villa number 40AB for this upcoming fourth of July week so stop in and say high to him.

I have 2 Deluxe Timbers booked for that 4th of July Week and we also have our Rushes in Door County for that same Fourth of July week. I guess we will find out were we will be for the next fourth of July depending on which units we rent out. Worst case   is that they all rent and we stay at our lake front home.

If we are up there maybe we all can get together and have a bit to eat, etc.

Bruce   



			
				Tom52 said:
			
		

> Some CMV cottages are about 650 sq. ft. 2 beds and one bath, with a very few 2 bath units.  None to my knowledge have w/d.
> 
> Oak Timbers units are 2 bed/2bath with w/d but only about 800 sq. ft.
> 
> ...


----------



## brucecz (Nov 19, 2005)

But you have to be carefull to not stub your toes   on the Master bedrooms fireplace hearth if you get out of the right side of the bed.

Bruce  



			
				wauhob3 said:
			
		

> Tom villas do have a double jacuzzi tub but despite the master bedroom being huge they only put in a queen size bed.


----------



## rapmarks (Nov 19, 2005)

I hope you took that unit 17 because it is a nice Villa, it will be near a pool and will have all the amenities Wauhob and Bruce mentioned.  These are the original timeshares built here and were intended to be deluxe.  Some prefer the Timbers, but they are still very nice units.


----------



## jojotravel (Nov 19, 2005)

*Thanks!!*

Thank you so much guys for all of the information!

Tom52, thanks for letting me know that it was a villa.  It didn't have a V in front of it, so I thought it was a cabin which had me quite confused.

Wauhob3, thanks for the details on the villa--it sounds very similar to the deluxe timber with the porch and jennaire that we did use and loved!  There will be six of us as we invited my MIL and FIL along this time, but I'm sure we should be fine.  We found the deluxe timber extremely roomy for just the four of last time.  The queen sized bed doesn't bother me either--that's all I have at home so we're quited used to snuggling 

Bruce, I think you're right, 814-2 sounds right if that was the 2BR side.  We had a fantastic time at CMV that summer and sure wish we could spend more time this Memorial Day......but we're only making it a long weekend as we have three other vacations planned and not enough vacation days from work   I think the in-laws plan on staying the entire week as they recently retired.  By the way, if this has a wood burning fireplace, is there somewhere we can buy wood close by?  The timber had a gas fireplace I thought..........

Pat, I confirmed the unit earlier this evening based on everything you guys had to say.  I don't know if you remember, but we met you and your husband when we were there last time.  If my recollections are correct, you now spend time in Florida..........if you'll be back in the Dells around Memorial Day, we'd love to meet up for a cocktail at Mulligan's if you're interested!

Again, thank you everybody for all of the information on 17A/B.  We did take it, and we are very excited to go back to CMV!!  When we were there last time (summer 2003), we took a timeshare tour to familiarize ourselves for future exchanges; however, I only remember the villas that were across from 814 or up on Christmas Mountain Road....and the cabins in the woods....and the timbers in the mountains....and the cottages by the campground....and the permanent RV sites.  For the life of me, I do not recall the resort extending past there, thus all of my questions.

Thanks again everyone for everything!  If anybody will be up there Friday-Monday of Memorial Day weekend, let me know........we'd love to meet for cocktails sometime


----------



## rapmarks (Nov 20, 2005)

Yes JoAnn, I remember you.  We were supposed to get a round of golf in with Pat and your son the next time you came, but it sounds like you will be busy .  One difference for you will be the master bedroom is up in the villa and I believe the living dining area may be a bit smaller.  I am in Florida now, don't have the sheet with me, but you may be on the golf course too.


----------



## wauhob3 (Nov 20, 2005)

There is a link to a map of the resort Bruce put on the review sections. Look for the Pine Villas and you'll see number 17. Don't confuse it with RV site 17. You can get bundles of wood at Howies Trading Post/gas station right by CMV. Last time we bought  one of those paper logs you light just for atmosphere from Walmart although I think they sell them at Howies too but probably for more $.


----------



## jojotravel (Nov 20, 2005)

*Hey Pat!*



			
				rapmarks said:
			
		

> Yes JoAnn, I remember you.  We were supposed to get a round of golf in with Pat and your son the next time you came, but it sounds like you will be busy.  One difference for you will be the master bedroom is up in the villa and I believe the living dining area may be a bit smaller.  I am in Florida now, don't have the sheet with me, but you may be on the golf course too.



I think I e-mailed or messaged you.........as you can tell, I haven't figured out this new TUG BBS system yet 

How many do they allow to go out golfing?  Pat's parents are quite avid golfers, and I've been going along taking pictures.  We'd love to hook up if possible!


----------



## jojotravel (Nov 20, 2005)

*Thanks!*



			
				wauhob3 said:
			
		

> There is a link to a map of the resort Bruce put on the review sections. Look for the Pine Villas and you'll see number 17. Don't confuse it with RV site 17. You can get bundles of wood at Howies Trading Post/gas station right by CMV. Last time we bought  one of those paper logs you light just for atmosphere from Walmart although I think they sell them at Howies too but probably for more $.



Oh my gosh I was lost in the map!  I am so directionally challenged it is scary   Sure enough I thought I was over in Phase III by the RV sites!  I did not see 17 over in the pine villas until you told me to go over in that area which I remember clearly.

Thanks for clarifying that for me!


----------

